# An interview with Dr. Ian Dunbar



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I did an interview with the great Dr. Ian Dunbar that's up on Forbes.com.
Lots of smart, practical, often contrarian advice from one of the true pioneers in the field of dog behavior.

Part II of the interview ran today.

Good Dogs Do Bite: Training Advice from the *Real* Dog Whisperer - Forbes

Here's Part I where he talks a lot about puppy training

The Dr. Spock of the Dog World Reveals the Secrets of Training the Perfect Puppy - Forbes


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting - I think what Ian Dunbar says makes a lot of sense.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Big fan of Dr. Dunbar. 
You done good there Alan!! :dblthumb2


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't see your thread this AM and put a post up on the main forum linking to your article.

Thank you so much for putting your articles out there. Keep up the great job!!!!!

I believe Dr. Dunbar is one of the greats (advocate) for our dogs.


----------



## potentiallygolden (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm anxiously awaiting part 2 where Dr. Dunbar talks about practical aspects of training...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Great article-Love Dr Dunbar!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great article-I agree with most of his advice.


----------

